# [SOLVED] delay timer shut off 12 volt



## lalo 123 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hello i am working on a project in my vehicle, long story short i am adding a second battery to my car and would like to add lights in the back that will turn on when the door is open, but if the door is open for lets say 10 minutes the lights will turn off, i tried looking online but couldn't find anything for delaying the lights, any suggestions on a delay that can do this?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: delay timer shut off 12 volt*

Is the automatic shut off the only feature you are looking for?

In other words, if the door is opened for say 10 seconds then closed, should the light go out immediately or stay on for a given number of seconds/minutes then go out?

PS: You might try googling Dome light timer


----------



## lalo 123 (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: delay timer shut off 12 volt*

yes, the only feature i am looking for is a delay to turn the light off while the door is open for a specific period of time. this is for the trunk of a work van so it would be unnecessary to stay on after the door is shut. i found a timer but i don't know if this automatically resets or if it needs to be set manually to 10 minutes every time, in which case i wouldn't want it, here is the link to what i found

```
http://www.ebay.com/itm/12VDC-Power-off-delay-timer-time-relay-0-10min-with-PF083A-Socket-Base-/271133808634?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f20d597fa
```


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: delay timer shut off 12 volt*



lalo 123 said:


> yes, the only feature i am looking for is a delay to turn the light off while the door is open for a specific period of time. this is for the trunk of a work van so it would be unnecessary to stay on after the door is shut. i found a timer but i don't know if this automatically resets or if it needs to be set manually to 10 minutes every time, in which case i wouldn't want it, here is the link to what i found
> 
> ```
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/12VDC-Power-off-delay-timer-time-relay-0-10min-with-PF083A-Socket-Base-/271133808634?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f20d597fa
> ```


 A local care audio shop can do what your talking about in an hour or so, they usually do not charge to high of a price. If your looking to do it yourself just buy some relays off of flee bay, then google what you want to do. THE12VOLT.com has this very posting on HOW TO, if you can't find it let me know I'll see if I can link it to ya..........


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: delay timer shut off 12 volt*

Try dome light delay kit in google. There some ready made ones shown.

BG


----------

